# Amazon Music



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I was listening to Amazon music through my Roku tv. It sounded meh. I also saw no hd nor ultra listed. So I went over to the stream 4k and it was all of a sudden amazon music HD. That was cool. It sounds much better. Score one for the gang at TiVo!!


----------



## XRaiderV17 (Jan 15, 2021)

you're right..it DOES sound amazing!


----------

